# USE_SSP= / ProPolice



## morbit (May 27, 2010)

What happened to USE_SSP=  for ports tree?

http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2008-01-2008-03.html#ProPolice-support-for-FreeBSD

Why ProPolice isn't used by default for ports (or is it)?

I'm currently thinking about just adding -fstack-protector-all to ports flags.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2010)

SSP is the default (in -STABLE, at least) in building the FreeBSD source tree (see WITHOUT_SSP in src.conf(5)), but I don't know whether it extends to port builds as well. There's no mention of it in make.conf(5) or anything under /usr/ports/Mk.

http://ivoras.sharanet.org/freebsd/freebsd8.html mentions:


> ProPolice SSP (stack-smashing protection)
> 
> Status: Committed to -CURRENT
> Will appear in 8.0: sure
> ...



No separate mention of port builds though.


----------



## john_doe (May 27, 2010)

ports/138228


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2010)

Well, all that's left is to contact Jeremie to see where this stands, I guess.


----------



## morbit (May 27, 2010)

Or just to manually add appropriate flags, as I said before.


----------

